# A few car photos :)



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

UPDATE WITH MORE PHOTOS PAGE 2 COMMENT 15


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning pics


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Love the second from last photo mate. Nice shots!!


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers buddy,just added a few more


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the Scooby, and the Focus ST outside the hotel (this one would make a great garage picture on a white wall). Quite partial to the Astra wheel and bottle too, another great garage wall picture. :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Very good, some nice pics there dude. Certainly know your way around a camera! :thumb:


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers guys  Some photos were planned some were just absolutely random pick up the camera and whatever lens was attached to it at the time,the planned photo's no doubt stand out over the randoms 

Cheers again.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im keen to get pictures like these , are the photos edited to give this look or done through the camera?


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

dandam said:


> I love the Scooby, and the Focus ST outside the hotel (this one would make a great garage picture on a white wall). Quite partial to the Astra wheel and bottle too, another great garage wall picture. :thumb:


Hi mate,the white focus outside the hotel is indeed an RS model 'upgrade over the ST',lovely machines!


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Im keen to get pictures like these , are the photos edited to give this look or done through the camera?


Hi mate,

the night time photo's are multiple exposure's bonded together(technically edited as 1 exposure is lit with a torch (light painting) in photoshop)

The vxr with the bonnet up at night time is light painted but a single long exposure:thumb:

all other photos have minor tweaking,i'm a firm believer if you spend more than 10minutes on editing a photo you've done something wrong via the camera...

However iam a trainee photographer each to their own!

Any questions etc feel free to pm i'm more than happy to help out :thumb:

Cheers,Roy.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice set, LOVE the mk1 golf:argie:


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pictures, really nice


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you 


pooma - i do also love this golf! I don't profesionally detail anymore but it's 1 of a handful of cars i still detail due to the fact it's a classic and very very clean!


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice pics matey.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great pics , feel free to post them on my thread with all the other great car pic's well done


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers buddy


----------

